# Package!



## AndyWilliams (Sep 28, 2013)

Hooray! Finally came today!!




Anyone know what it is?


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2013)

Now everybody knows your address.

Jim


----------



## rusty (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't toss gasoline on it.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Sep 28, 2013)

A metal melter.

Derek


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2013)

Hoke 8)


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 28, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Hoke 8)


Bingo!!
x2


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 28, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> Now everybody knows your address.
> 
> Jim



My address and pic are well documented on the internet already! Just more people to send me presents!


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thought I had it with the gesswein.com address.

Derek.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 28, 2013)

AndyWilliams said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Hoke 8)
> ...



Now you are just showin off 8)


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 29, 2013)

its-all-a-lie said:


> AndyWilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...



Lol, maybe! Actually, I bought the other as an assurance for my inevitable loss of the first copy!


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 29, 2013)

It was obvious to me the moment I saw the source.
That's the cheapest education a person can buy. The knowledge contained in those books is invaluable. 

Long before a download was available (more than 35 years ago), I had my book copied, so I could have a working edition for the lab. I didn't want to destroy the original by exposure to the lab environment, where, sure as day turns to night, I would have spilled some sulfuric on the book. After all, Murphy and I are well acquainted. 

I salute you, sir. A shining example of what a reader of this board should represent. 

Harold


----------



## AndyWilliams (Sep 29, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> It was obvious to me the moment I saw the source.
> That's the cheapest education a person can buy. The knowledge contained in those books is invaluable.
> 
> Long before a download was available (more than 35 years ago), I had my book copied, so I could have a working edition for the lab. I didn't want to destroy the original by exposure to the lab environment, where, sure as day turns to night, I would have spilled some sulfuric on the book. After all, Murphy and I are well acquainted.
> ...


Thank you Harold! I'm pretty excited to have the actual book, more so than many other gifts that I've received over the years.


----------

